# Reducing pain on neck when squatting...



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

As i am new to weight training in general i would assume that I am resting the bar in the wrong place when squatting as i am getting quite bad pain and bruising along the base of my neck, right where my spin leaves me shoulder blade and goes up.

How can i reduce this or what other exercises can i do to build this area up to combat it?

I am currently squatting 70kg on a smith machine so granted it isn't world-records i'm breaking here but I do want to maintain consistency so don't want to start fcuking around with my program just because of some neck pain. As it stands, it isn't completely ruining me but it is making me concentrate more on completing a rep with as least pain as possible as opposed to concentrating on technique!

Any clues or should i just STFU and grow a set ?? h34r:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> As i am new to weight training in general i would assume that I am resting the bar in the wrong place when squatting as i am getting quite bad pain and bruising along the base of my neck, right where my spin leaves me shoulder blade and goes up.
> 
> How can i reduce this or what other exercises can i do to build this area up to combat it?
> 
> ...


Partly this and partly look at your form. You don't want the bar at the base of your neck. Ideally you want it as low on your back as you can (safely of course!). If it's too high not only to you get the neck pain you are talking of but it also forces you to lean forwards which isn't good for the movement as a whole. Keep your head up and your chest out and high and this will help too.

Squatting in the smith isn't really your best option either, do you have a normal squat rack at your gym? Smith's are fine for somethings but they don't really encourage natural range of motion for squatting which will also potentially cause you problems later on.

As for the bruising etc, that's just one of the joys of squats!


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi mate,

Look up some videos on youtube on how to squat properly. Plenty there. Bar is too high and smith machine "squats" are for pussies.

Unless you have an injury that stops you squatting/safety issues with no spotter/rack. Squat.

And squat properly or you will get injuries. Knees and lower back most probably.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers guys..

My unfortunate situation is that the gym i use doesn't have plates and barbells in order to squat with, or a propert squat rack.. its got a smith machine and thats it. I know it isn't ideal and if i could i would cancel that membership and go somewhere else but i am contracted for a few more months so i got to just grit my teeth and get on with it..

I am off to the gym shortly so i will try and get the bar as low as poss' and see where we go from there..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Cheers guys..
> 
> My unfortunate situation is that the gym i use doesn't have plates and barbells in order to squat with, or a propert squat rack.. its got a smith machine and thats it. I know it isn't ideal and if i could i would cancel that membership and go somewhere else but i am contracted for a few more months so i got to just grit my teeth and get on with it..
> 
> I am off to the gym shortly so i will try and get the bar as low as poss' and see where we go from there..


You might find front squats work better in the smith then train your hammies seperately?


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

As if by magic i go to the gym today and they've gone and bought this






Again, it isn't exactly whats required but it actually replicates a free squat very well as the runners back and forth are extremely smooth.

When i asked why they just didn't go out and buy a probably cheaper squat rack and loads of plates their answer was "health and safety". How can you argue with that lol ???


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

have you tried using one of those pads that covers the middle section of the bar? and as the others said get the bar lower on your back and check your form.


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

i hate those pads. dam thing offsets my balance and comfort with form


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> have you tried using one of those pads that covers the middle section of the bar? and as the others said get the bar lower on your back and check your form.


U mean pussy pads**


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

thats about right


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Wear a hoody, the hood works wonders for padding. Make sure ur working ur traps enough too, big traps will prob help cushion the bar :stuart: .

I use the pad too


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sack of the idea of pads... bar is too high most likely... get it down on your traps and along your rear delts... if you squeeze your upper back tight then it will form a nice platform for the bar... and sack of the flaming smith machine... find a good gym with real racks


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

You should be barbell squatting ideally, but I would suggest practicing bar placement on the smith machine with either no weight or very low weight. Like GreyPhantom said it`s probably too high and up on the bone at the back of your neck instead of on your traps.


----------



## moocows911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> As i am* new to weight training* in general i would assume that I am resting the bar in the wrong place when squatting as i am getting quite bad pain and bruising along the base of my neck, right where my spin leaves me shoulder blade and goes up.


The fact that your new, means that you probably have slightly less muscle development in your traps, rhomboids and rear delts, which helps cushion the bar somewhat during the squat. Try wearing thick cotton tops to combat this a little, perhaps even a hoodie as Damerush said, but Don't go too far with padding, as it can make the bar more liable to slip.

It also sounds like you have the bar positioning a little high. The Jan 2012 (latest) edition of Flex magazine, has a nice guide to squatting in it, with a specific section on bar positioning. may be worth a peek.

Also try contracting the muscles in your upperback when you position the bar, as this will alos make the bar more secure and help with the comfort.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Over the last 2 or 3 sessions i been squeezing my shoulder blades together before lifting the bar off the rack and also concentrating on bar position. I did a personal best earlier of 80kg x 10 reps and other than the pressure, there wasn't much pain.

I think it was a mix of being a fanny, lack of muscle development and bar position.

I been doing standing push presses and standing barbell bent-over rows which seem to have brought my shoulder/back muscles along nicely so it was probably just lack of experience.

Cheers boyos


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

lol it was RS86 who said use a hoody and it's good advice, get you a bit closer to the bar than the pad if you can use just that.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> sack of the idea of pads... bar is too high most likely... get it down on your traps and along your rear delts... if you squeeze your upper back tight then it will form a nice platform for the bar... and sack of the flaming smith machine... find a good gym with real racks


This is the best reply of the thread. Ignore all the man up [email protected] the bar should not be on your neck. Squeeze your upper back muscles together and sit the bar ontop of the upper back muscles.


----------

